# Rescuerers Get Parking Tickets



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

I read the following in an article published in a British newspaper today.

Two lifebostmen out saving the lives of stricken fishermen returned to find their vehicles had been issued with parking tickets. The incident which happened Tuesday at Fowey enraged locals.

Some claimed the parking warden ignored their pleas about the vehicle belonging to lifeboatmen despite the cars clearly displaying RNLI LIFEBOAT CREW STICKERS.

A jobsworth or braindead?


(Frogger) (Frogger) (Frogger)


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Whilst these people are paid (or at least have their future employment dependant) on the number of tickets issued these travesties will continue, along with the nonsense over refuse collections. 

I assume these so called public servants would be only too willing to accept the RNLI's assistance during their hour of need?


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

We had stickers with 'Lifeboar Crew' on them in the windscreen. We also had a large red plastic plate that clearly said 'Lifeboat Crew On Call' on them.

However, the DLA always maintained that we were not above the law, and that speeding was discouraged and that the station woud not support any crew caught - the once I was caught by traffic, I was given a 'Nelsonian blind eye' and told to hurry on (I missed the shout, by the way!) 'carefully'!

However, was never done for parking. 

Bloke must be brain dead and a jobsworth I think.....

Jonty


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Took the Merchant Navy Band to the Barbican in Plymouth on a Sunday a few years ago for a Battle of the Atlantic Parade. We were instructed by the Plymouth MNA (the organisers) to use a particular car park that overlooked the parade area that had been set aside for our use by the Council. Also following the Council's instructions all of our 10 vehicles had large notice in their windscreens saying 'Band of the Merchant Navy' as we were told not to purchase tickets from the machine. The Mayor and his entourage arrived in their cars which spent the whole of the service parked on double yellow lines. When we returned to the car park (have you guessed it yet?) yes - we found all of our 10 cars had been issued with parking tickets! Neither we or the MNA were best pleased and the Mayor actually had to write a letter to the relevant Council department to get those tickets scrapped! Perhaps the most galling thing of all was the fact that the 'idiot' who issued those tickets was seen watching the proceedings from the car park itself!!!
Peter(Cloud)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

This a typical example of the country that we now live in with big brother watching over us making sure we adhere rigidly to potty rules laid down by a Government who want to run our lives for us in the same manner as a dictatorship. These jobsworth are far different to the old days, they are like androids programmed to do their job and not use their brain. These are the same morons who book or wheel clamp a hearse involved in a funeral, something that is happening a lot of late or a paramedic parking on double yellows.

But it is not only the fault of the jobsworth headless chickens but a Government who wants to rule our lives like no other in history. That is not being party political, it is plain fact. Like a couple in a Northumberland village who have been ordered to stop leaving food on their bird table because it is attracting birds, or OAPs who have been threatened with fines of £1,000 in Manchester unless they clean up graffiti sprayed on their garden fences by vandals. Pensioners are very upset buying mops saying the council has scared them whilst the yobs go free. That is a typical example of bully boy councils and a bully boy Government. Lastly health and safety has ordered a vicar to put up a handrail on seven steps leading to the pulpit to avoid risks of being injured on the way to giving a sermon. 

That is just three of an never ending tide of potty rules with the Government and councils poking their nose into every aspect of our lives, not even our homes are our castle any more. So it is no surprise that this buffoon gave these rescuers parking tickets.

Be careful, you are being watched (Cloud) 

David


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

"I'll write a summons" the warden cries.
They're lifesavers, but damn their eyes
I'll do the dirty on these blokes
I never did like those heroic folks
I think it will be such a bloody lark
To ticket them right where they park
And ere they're back upon the beach
I'll long be gone, way out of reach
To undo the the tickets I would think
A year or more, a bureaucratic stink 
By that time pensioned off I'll be
Retired and happy, living by the sea
Anon


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice one Bruce.
I still think one of the classics was by a Council in East Anglia a few years ago who decided that playing conkers by children was dangerous. I understand their solution to the problem was to cut down an avenue of chesnut trees!
Unbelievable[=P]


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Peter. I had forgotten as to which council it was, but I do remember that the council concerned did cut down a whole avenue of trees. 
Just before last Xmas I parked my car, paid and displayed the ticket on my dashboard. At the same time a young lady parked her car the found she did not have enough change. She rushed to a shop or bank I am not sure which and rushed back bought a ticket, too late, Mr Hitler the car park attendant wa already at her car writing out a ticket, when she remonstrated with him he pointed out that she was one minute over the allotted time for buying a ticket. That cost her £60 on top of her car park fee.
Xmas goodwill and all that, not on the part of this car park attendant

Regards Robert


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Robert - It was either Norwich or Norfolk.
One could have a thread all to itself about the antics of Parking Wardens. Got lost in Plymouth once when going to talk to a ladies' meeting so turned off the main road, parked up walked back to the main road, asked directions, walked back to the car just in time to see a lady warden affixing a ticket on my windscreen wiper. Time away from the car 4 minutes. Wrote to the Council who were adamant I had parked on double yellow lines so it was pay up or else. Went back to Plymouth with my camera the following week and photographed the whole area, showing that such lineage as existed was faded and virtually non-existant. Council were still adamant I had parked illegally, so I exercised my right and sent my evidence to the Ombudsman. A few weeks later, he sent me a letter saying that having seen my evidence Plymouth Council no longer wished to proceed and the ticket had been cancelled. 
My moment of real glory, however, came when I noticed in a public car park that is policed by Traffic Wardens and is used by council employees who work in the Torbay Town Hall that 27 of their cars were displaying out of date Council parking badges which entitles them to free parking. A brief letter in the local rag brought a swift issue of new badges and not a few red faces in the corridors of power! 
A retired newspaper reporter from North Yorkshire was given a ticket in similar cir***stances some years ago and he promptly went round photographing the incorrect yellow lines in his town - the Chief Constable actually had to stop all wardens from issuing tickets until the lineage had been brought upto Highway Code standard. 
You may detect Parking Wardens are not my favourite people and the trouble is we too often fail to stand up to them.
Peter(Thumb)


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

I know it's not right and I don't condone it (honestly (*)) ) but here in Belfast parking wardens have been withdrawn from certain areas because of paramilitary threats made to them. Good old Belfast, peace and goodwill to all men unless they issue parking tickets.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Titantic mistake*

Tmac, 
There was a rumour that the _*Titanic*_ was sent off to sea early (without her sluice valves fitted correctly, and this lead to her sinking) solely because H&W feared she might get a parking ticket if she lay around the yard any longer.. I thought this was a tall story, but I found the ticket for sale the other day on E-Bay..
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Peter
Traffic warden are not my favourite people either, although in fairness I must say that the traffic wardens we had where I live were on the whole fairly reasonable, they were disbanded when they introduced Blunket's Bobbies. Having limited powers they seem to target motorists parking in designated loading bays on a Sunday when no loading or unloading takes place. In the local car parks they are employed by the local council and work strictly by the book. It seems given a uniform and a notebook power goes to their heads and commonsense evaporates.

Regards Robert


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice one Mark, did traffic wardens in 1912 wear a yellow band around their hats?
Regards Robert


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Mark,

Understand a Salvage company is contemplating a new way of 'Raising' the Titanic......................... They are going to lower a case of Viagra down.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> Nice one Mark, did traffic wardens in 1912 wear a yellow band around their hats?
> Regards Robert


No Sir, they were so fast with their tckets they tied a *Blue Riband* round tummies....(Jester)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

That yellow band round the hat is to discourage drivers from parking on their heads.
When used to use the car parks in the uk i used to get the all day rate ticket. On leaving i used to watch for someone coming in and pass them the ticket. "Its an All day ticket i would tell them". pass it on to someone when you leave Did that loads of times.


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Tonga said:


> Tmac,
> There was a rumour that the _*Titanic*_ was sent off to sea early (without her sluice valves fitted correctly, and this lead to her sinking) solely because H&W feared she might get a parking ticket if she lay around the yard any longer.. I thought this was a tall story, but I found the ticket for sale the other day on E-Bay..
> (Thumb)
> Mark


Close Mark but it was actually the Olympic after we swapped her for Titanic because the sluice valves were the wrong thread...... By the way I have for sale a few of the genuine holes made by the iceberg (*)) Special offer for SN members, buy two holes get a free sluice valve (Smoke)


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

I wouldn't like to think we had any "parking wardens" (or whatever they may wish to call themselves), wheel-clampers or similar "oxygen pirates" on this site. We really can do without them!


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

What would you throw to a drowning traffic warden? Don't try a rope as it may contravene health & safety regulations. Possibly just throw him a friendly farewell wave!

Any other ideas


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

It's NOT the 1st time that this kind of thing happened, Last year Morecambe's Hovercraft transporter broke down on an exercise and was left outside the boathouse on the prom, people stayed over night to keep an eye on it But Wardens STILL put a ticket on it,

The ticket was later scrapped.


----------



## omcgarry (Jan 26, 2008)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> Nice one Mark, did traffic wardens in 1912 wear a yellow band around their hats?
> Regards Robert


More likely a orange sash !!!


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Tony
You could attach a big rock to the rope, and claim on humanitarian grounds you were ending his suffering

Robert


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Robert,
A good idea as long as a knife isn't required to cut the rope. That would be illegal!

Tony


----------

